# My P51D VS Spitfire Video. Duration 4 minutes.



## w_nu50 (Nov 10, 2013)

My P51D VS Spitfire Video. Duration 4 minutes. No more else. Just for fun.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_3uBb-uyhM_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## w_nu50 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, My posts are duplicate 3 posts.. How could I delete them out 2 of 3 posts. Just only 1 post I need.


----------



## w_nu50 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doing the next scene.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2013)

Something is wrong. I posted, observed the post, came back and it was gone. As I stated in my first post(which may or may not show back up), that was incredible.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2013)

Great stuff! Very well done, especially with minimal equipment. Next stop MGM or Warner Bros !!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2013)

See the fine here. 

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 15, 2013)

pretty cool...would love to see others that you do


----------



## w_nu50 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you to all comment. Happy new year 2014. and this is my paper model that I downloaded from Flickriver: Photoset 'Model Paper Aeroplanes' by amphalon


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 6, 2014)

..didn't know what to expect, but that was great fun! Very well done...


----------



## w_nu50 (Sep 24, 2014)

All finished. Full story.


----------

